# Jim's Mac Baren Amphora Virginia Flake.



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

*Jim's Mac Baren Amphora Virginia Flake Review.*

Here's my review of the soon to be released in the USA, Amphora Virginia.

The Virginias provide some earth and citrus, a little wood, toast and dark fruit, a couple spice notes, and a hint of a rough edge, sugar and tea. The taste and mellow sweetness levels are a couple steps closer to mild than they are to medium. The strength is mild. The nic-hit is mild. Won't bite or get harsh. The tobacco is mostly broken flake, but easy to pack and break apart a little further if you wish. Burns cool and clean at a slightly slow pace with a very consistent, fairly smooth flavor. Leaves very little dampness in the bowl, and requires a few more than an average number of relights due to the cut of the tobacco. Will burn to ash. Has a pleasant, short lived after taste. A rather easy going all day smoke with a very slight smoky, tangy quality. Three and a half stars out of four.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

JimInks said:


> Here's my review of the soon to be released in the USA, Amphora Virginia.
> 
> The Virginias provide some earth and citrus, a little wood, toast and dark fruit, a couple spice notes, and a hint of a rough edge, sugar and tea. The taste and mellow sweetness levels are a couple steps closer to mild than they are to medium. The strength is mild. The nic-hit is mild. Won't bite or get harsh. The tobacco is mostly broken flake, but easy to pack and break apart a little further if you wish. Burns cool and clean at a slightly slow pace with a very consistent, fairly smooth flavor. Leaves very little dampness in the bowl, and requires a few more than an average number of relights due to the cut of the tobacco. Will burn to ash. Has a pleasant, short lived after taste. A rather easy going all day smoke with a very slight smoky, tangy quality. Three and a half stars out of four.


Sounds tasty!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks Jim,
Yet another one to look forward to!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

It's great that MacBaren is introducing new tobaccos as McClelland and Dunhill leave the scene. Thanks @JimInks.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

JimInks said:


> Here's my review of the soon to be released in the USA, Amphora Virginia.
> 
> The Virginias provide some earth and citrus, a little wood, toast and dark fruit, a couple spice notes, and a hint of a rough edge, sugar and tea. The taste and mellow sweetness levels are a couple steps closer to mild than they are to medium. The strength is mild. The nic-hit is mild. Won't bite or get harsh. The tobacco is mostly broken flake, but easy to pack and break apart a little further if you wish. Burns cool and clean at a slightly slow pace with a very consistent, fairly smooth flavor. Leaves very little dampness in the bowl, and requires a few more than an average number of relights due to the cut of the tobacco. Will burn to ash. Has a pleasant, short lived after taste. A rather easy going all day smoke with a very slight smoky, tangy quality. Three and a half stars out of four.


You're the man Jim!


----------



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

Smoking Pipes now has it for sale.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I remember loving the smell of Amphora and Sail as a kid. They were both produced in Holland and were incredibly popular, as was pipe smoking generally. I have no recollection of how many variants of each brand were produced back then. I only remember the aromatics. The current version of Amphora Full Aroma, aka Amphora Full, is a great tobacco but not especially aromatic. In any case, it's great that MacBaren has kept the Amphora brand alive, and even expanded it, and that STG has saved and expanded Sail.


----------

